# عاوز حد يكون خبرة فى صناعة الصابون السائل ومستحضرات التجميل



## eng_k.f.s (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام علـــــــــــــــــــــــيكم:59:

لو سمحتم اريد من لديه خبرة بصناعة الصابون السائل لأنى عاوز أفتح مصنع صابون سائل

ويكون عنده أستعداد لتجهيز المصنع والخامات 

اللى عنده خبرة ومستعد يراسلنى 

[email protected]

أو على رقم 0196110650​


----------

